# К нам приезжает доктор Карпов



## Innes (7 Мар 2007)

Хочу приехать с дочерью на консультацию, но мне сказали что к нам в город раз в месяц приезжает доктор из клиники Бобыря - Карпов, выпускник нашей Волгоградской медакадемии. А на сайте написано что все врачи работающие в регионах кроме Москвы, Саратова и Новосибирска:	


ВНИМАНИЕ:

По другим адресам работают самозванцы или врачи, уволенные из клиники по причине профессиональной непригодности.

Карпов к ним не отностися? можно идти к нему на прием?


----------



## Анатолий (7 Мар 2007)

*к нам приезжает доктор Карпов*

В действительности такой доктор был учеником Анатолия Ивановича Бобыря. 
Возможно, он работает по нашей методике. 
У нас такой информации нет.
И нести ответственность мы не можем за учеников, тех, которые сейчас не работают в нашей клинике и наших филиалах.


----------

